# Who has stock: Tiffany Dotmod v2 RDA + 24mm Tiffany Cap



## Yiannaki (24/7/17)

Howdy vendors 

Anyone have the tiffany dotmod rda v2 with matching 24mm cap?

Thanking you in advance

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/17)

Bump!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Frostbite (11/8/17)

Wait for vapecon is all I can say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

